# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BST / BSTPro Dongle تحديثات :  التحديث الاخير  BST Dongle Released V3.38.00

## كفاح الجريح

Added Xiaomi MIUI8.X Reset Account Lock (Anti-Relock), network connection without re-lock problems, can logon mi account again!  Added Xiaomi/OPPO (Qualcomm base) MPRG protocol function, support Reset Account Lock, Factory Reset, Read Userdata Partition!  Added:  [Samsung]  > Added SM-G891A {Flash,ScreenLock,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN}  > Added SM-C5010 {Flash,ScreenLock,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN}  > Added SM-C5018 {Flash,ScreenLock,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN}  > Added SM-C7010 {Flash,ScreenLock,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN}  > Added SM-C7018 {Flash,ScreenLock,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN}  > Added SM-C701F {Flash,ScreenLock,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN}  [Xiaomi]  > Added 2015201 {AccountLock(Anti-Relock)-MIUI8.X}  > Added 2015628 {AccountLock(Anti-Relock)-MIUI8.X}  > Added 2016001 {AccountLock(Anti-Relock)-MIUI8.X}  > Added 2016006 {AccountLock(Anti-Relock)-MIUI8.X}  > Added 2016007 {AccountLock(Anti-Relock)-MIUI8.X}  > Added 2015711 {AccountLock(Anti-Relock)-MIUI8.X}  > Added 2016070 {AccountLock(Anti-Relock)-MIUI8.X}  > Added 2016080 {AccountLock(Anti-Relock)-MIUI8.X}  > Added 2015211 {AccountLock(Anti-Relock)-MIUI8.X}  > Added 2016100 {AccountLock(Anti-Relock)-MIUI8.X}  > Added 2016101 {AccountLock(Anti-Relock)-MIUI8.X}  > Added 2016102 {AccountLock(Anti-Relock)-MIUI8.X}  > Added 2016060 {AccountLock(Anti-Relock)-MIUI8.X}  > Added 2013028 {MPRG Protocol: AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition}  > Added 2013029 {MPRG Protocol: AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition}  > Added 2014021 {MPRG Protocol: AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition}  > Added 2014022 {MPRG Protocol: AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition}  > Added 2014712 {MPRG Protocol: AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition}  > Added 2014715 {MPRG Protocol: AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition}  [OPPO]  > Added 3008 {MPRG Protocol: AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition}  > Added N1 {MPRG Protocol: AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition}  > Added N1T {MPRG Protocol: AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition}  > Added N1W {MPRG Protocol: AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition}  > Added X909 {MPRG Protocol: AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition}  > Added X909AS {MPRG Protocol: AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition}  > Added X909T {MPRG Protocol: AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition}  Fixed:  > Added Xiaomi MIUI8.X Reset Account Lock (Anti-Relock), network connection without re-lock problems, can logon mi account again.  > Added Xiaomi Read Userdata Partition via Qualcomm MPRG protocol, used for recovery of important data (photo/video/contacts/SMS etc).  > Added OPPO Read Userdata Partition via Qualcomm MPRG protocol, used for recovery of important data (photo/video/contacts/SMS etc).  > Added Xiaomi Reset AccountLock, Factory Reset via Qualcomm MPRG protocol.  > Added OPPO Reset AccountLock, Factory Reset via Qualcomm MPRG protocol.  > Optimized Xiaomi Forced EDL Mode options. 
		التحميل من هنا 
		الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

